# K-scopes anyone?



## ed4copies (Mar 18, 2009)

I am considering adding parts for Kaleidoscopes to the "exoticblanks".

Front surface mirrors, object chambers, lenses, eye protectors, ets.

Please PM me if you would like to see such products, and be specific about what you are trying to find.  I remember when I started making scopes, EVERYTHING seemed hard to find.  Now that I have 500 (minimum order for most of the stuff) of "this and that" is there still a need???


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 18, 2009)

Ed, Sent PM.


----------



## Pen Maker (Mar 18, 2009)

Ed, If you put together kits to make the old style twister K'scopes I would pick up a few every now and then. Most of the easy ones to find today is either the wand, egg or the very expensive wheel types.

A wooden twister made out of multi-colored dymondwood would be sharp looking. Someone just posted a nice dymondwood egg yesterday or today here. It was a bit larger than those I found last time I looked. He did a very good turn on it too.

PM


----------



## pssherman (Mar 18, 2009)

The colored oil wands that are 6 inches long. The size used by PSI and some other suppliers. I think the diameter is 7/16 and the tubes have a spiral shape.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 18, 2009)

Paul,

I bought a couple hundred of them ---- I wonder where they are?????
(Yes, this is a true statement - you should SEE my K-scope area)


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have it on my list of things to try, but like everything else I don't care to do the
beginner types. I just right in over my head, ruin one and then make a nice one next.

The ones I've seen that I liked were all oil filled, multi mirror. I started researching on it,
but other projects got in the way.. but I'd love to make some if you have some good
parts..


----------



## patharris (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Ed,  I visited your site yesterday for the 1st time and said to myself, "Eureaka. .  I found it!"  meaning waht a great resource site.  I just turned my first Craft Supply K-scope kit , (egg shaped) a couple days ago.  I found it difficult to get the retenion rings in and I wondered why there wasn't a better lens rather than the plastic that attracted a lot of static dust that showed up after completion. (yes I wipe them and kept the protective film on till the last minute.)  
I've always wanted to make K-Scopes and Yes I would be interested in some nice supplies that you might carry.
  Pat
Lexington, SC


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 19, 2009)

Hopefully we can make your "Eureka" escalate over the next few months.

It IS a work in progress.

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## avbill (Mar 20, 2009)

Well Ed,  I have been researching k-scope. for the last several months.   There very little on making wooden "K" on the net.  I do not want to make a egg k-scope.  I want  nice one.  I found a web site www.duxterity.com   had a nice plan. I would be very interested in what your kits like are like and their costs. 

The below picture isthe one design I am working on now!


----------



## avbill (Mar 20, 2009)

Will you be stocking acrylics for the barrel, chamber and eye piece?


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 20, 2009)

Bill, that is great.


----------



## beck3906 (Mar 20, 2009)

I would be interetested in upper end k-scope parts and plans.  Let me know if you begin stocking things.


----------



## LEAP (Mar 20, 2009)

Object chambers!! especially ones I can fill myself then seal. Now if you can come up with some that can be filled with oil then sealed I'll buy a bunch. The rest I make myself. Of course I only have enough mirror left for 3 or 4 more then I'd much rather buy from you then off ebay. I haven't done a scope in a bit but now that you mention it there are a few drawings in the shop waiting to be brought to life. Damn, another thing to keep me up at night thinking about! Curse you Ed!!


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Phil,

I have about 300 object chambers.  Will take pic this weekend and see how you guys like the ideas.


----------



## penhead (Mar 22, 2009)

Ed,
For the record, I would also be interested in some oil filled object chambers,
and maybe some of the dry filled also.

Some of the clear glass lens 1-1/8" dia. x 1/16" thick.

Depending on price, and if you think there is some safe way of shipping of shipping front surface mirror, some of the size to fit Mr.Duxbury's scope plans.


----------



## patharris (Mar 23, 2009)

ED, please keep us posted on updating you K-Scope parts supply offers.Looking forward to the objext chambers, mirrors and lenes.
   Pat


----------



## jduxbur (Mar 29, 2009)

ED,  

I am the Jim Duxbury that put those Kaleidoscope Plans out.  www.duxterity.com/dvd  The clear glass used for the eye piece is shown 1 1/8" dia. however that is a clear glass disc I use to purchase but can not seem to locate anymore.  It is a minimum of that size but could be anything up to about 1 1/2" dia. if that is obtainable.

Also if you get any of these parts and pieces let me know.  I will include them in the material and parts list.  Might even alter the plans some to fit if it makes building the Kaleidoscope any easier.  Right now I detail how to make and cut everything some of which is not easy.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey Jim!!!

Thanks for stopping by to say,  "Hello!!"

Timing is marvelous.  I was tripping over my Kscope supplies last night and found a box of Glass discs (clear iridized) that I had made for end pieces (object chamber end), they were marked 1.5" (didn't check the accuracy - but probably real close).  I also found the object chamber "vessels", the clear tops seem to be wandering - will attempt to find them.  The chamber was 35mm diameter, I believe.  About one inch deep.  

I will put more emphasis on finding the pieces!!  Stay tuned.


----------



## jduxbur (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow!  You are fast.  I am not too familiar with posting and this came back sooo fast I thought I did something wrong.


----------



## ngeb528 (Mar 29, 2009)

avbill said:


> Well Ed, I have been researching k-scope. for the last several months. There very little on making wooden "K" on the net. I do not want to make a egg k-scope. I want nice one. I found a web site www.duxterity.com had a nice plan. I would be very interested in what your kits like are like and their costs.
> 
> The below picture isthe one design I am working on now!


 

Bill,

That is a very beautiful k-scope.  I've never made on (even the simple ones) but seeing the picture of the one you made makes me want to make one in the future.


----------



## LEAP (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey Ed,
Still waiting for some pics. I don't think I need 300 chambers but a dozen or so to start with would be nice.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 30, 2009)

Phil,

I have NOT forgotten!!

We have been spending long hours (to 9 PM) at the office for a variety of reasons.  Unfortunately, that only leaves about a half hour for "hunting" when I get home.  But, I have started a strategy.  Found some wands, some receipts (reminding me of some sources), the camera is set up - so SOON there will be "beginnings" on www.exoticblanks.com    I fully intend to put up some "beginner" designs, showing PVC and how I used it to determine what objects to put into my scopes.  

Then a little on sealing object chambers (so they don't leak) and from there, who knows?


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 30, 2009)

*Quick sellers*

Attached is a pic of the "simple stuff" that sold pretty well for me.  These were NOT for competitions or to "show off".  They could be made pretty quickly (couple hours), and sold for $35-$70ish.    Jim's model is much prettier, but I did not do anything with a stationary object chamber.  I think that is a GOOD idea, just never occurred to me!!

Just to whet your apple-tite!!


----------



## jduxbur (Mar 30, 2009)

Those are pretty neat scopes and the price is right for many too.  

I sell my scopes for about $175.00 and up.  I have made so many that I got tired of it and did the plans so others could turn some too.  They are fun and different, but kind of involved to make.  Once I got the plans done questions came from all over the place on how and why you did certain things.  Cutting mirror was a big one.  Sooo I got Phil Pratt, the AAW Videographer, and did a DVD.

(Last thing you would ever want to see is me in full living color on a DVD)  

Anyway it shows everything from the history, prototyping, turning, glass cutting, object boxes,----the whole thing and with the plan and step by step instructions gets the beginners off to a great start.  www.duxterity.com/dvd  Took me years to get to that point with many broken mirrors, jigs that didn't work, etc.  

I just did the second day of a two day workshop this Saturday and 5 turners form the club I belong to made the Traditional Kaleidoscopes.  They were so proud and happy.   I really felt good.  Slept good that night too.  It is a lot to get done especially the first time you do it.

Just no end to the fun.

This is one of my last ones.  Walnut with Maple Inlay


----------

